# What do you think of this list???



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Raw Feeders:

What do you think of this list??

For my NW Naturals now, I pay 3.64/lb which obv...is a lot.

These look like some much better prices! 

I have to find out where/when they deliver in CT and see how that would factor into it and whether or not it'd be worth it...

Would also really need to consider getting a little freezer so it would be even more worthwhile...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

??????????????????????What list


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i can't see the list because of the computer i'm on but did you join the CT_rawfeeders yahoo group? i purchase stuff from one of the people who does deliveries on the list and it's pretty convenient. i was able to do that before I got a fridge by starting with 5 lb tubes of whole rabbit and the beef/tripe/organ mixture she grinds

if you like pre-mix raw i started with vital essentials from cheshire cat and dog but i'm not sure how much it costs right now since it's been awhile. i believe it was $2.40/lb if I bought the 5 lb tubes but i'm not sure if it comes in that size anymore


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I could get raw from thomaston feed, but it's def not that cheap 

And sorry, here's the list!

TQDF Price list


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Meg, if you are going to pay that price why not feed raw instead of premade/ ground mix?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I like the convenience of mixes to be honest lol


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

And not having to sit there and hold Murphy's hand through boney meals.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

that's just being lazy...:couch2:well, it's better than most out there hwell:

you know, I'm picking on you in an honest way :hug:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Haven't looked at the list.

Regarding mix vs PMR. If you want to pay the price for convenience, then do it


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

frogdog said:


> that's just being lazy...:couch2:well, it's better than most out there hwell:
> 
> you know, I'm picking on you in an honest way :hug:


I fully realize 

There are some whole pieces of things though, that I would be happy to feed.

But the price of those mixes/chubs is still like $2 less than the NW Naturals I'm buying now. 


Either way, he's doing great on the premade so I don't mind too much. But I get kind of excited in a dorky way when I read a list like this lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> And not having to sit there and hold Murphy's hand through boney meals.


i don't think the prices are outrageous and you've got lots of choices....just make sure you buy some with bone in them....and some without.

if it's all grass fed/grass finished or fed appropriately, it sounds better than what you're feeding now and cheaper too.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

good find and good eatin' for Murph...hope he enjoys


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Like, things I could get from them:

Beef heart
Beef kidneys
Beef liver
Beef lung chunks
Duck frames? (would this be appropriate for a dog Murph's size?)
Beef chains? (any idea what this is?)
Duck hearts
Organic Chicken Backs
Pork Necks
Pork Brains (okay, dunno that I have the stomach for that one)
Pork Heart
Pork Liver
Pork Tongue
Lamb necks
Turkey hearts
Rabbit


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> i don't think the prices are outrageous and you've got lots of choices....just make sure you buy some with bone in them....and some without.
> 
> if it's all grass fed/grass finished or fed appropriately, it sounds better than what you're feeding now and cheaper too.


So far, it seems everything is organic or grass fed (beef/bison) so that should be good.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i've never used them but their prices aren't too bad. let me know if you do and like them because they have stuff I can't get like lung and pancreas.

which ones do you want to feed? maybe i'm missing it but I don't see any that are the right organ balance....some were 10% liver/heart or 10% liver/heart/kidney....so i wouldn't know that I was getting 5% liver and 5% other organs, especially since heart is muscle meat

i've paid $1.25/lb for Coarse Ground Beef/Tripe/Liver & Kidney (70/15/15) from someone else on the ct raw yahoo list. it has no bone so I would feed this mix and some poultry parts to add bone and you would still have some of the dental benefits of raw. depending on how much you feed your dogs per day you might have to add a touch more organs but the mix already has 5% more organs than needed so it wouldn't be much. plus she has no fixed delivery schedule so you order when you need it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

where are you in CT again? I think you told me before. 

I'm in Torrington.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> Like, things I could get from them:
> 
> Beef heart
> Beef kidneys
> ...


carcasses are very healthy.

if i read beef chain correctly, it's the stuff used to sort of glue pieces together. but i could be wrong.

google beef chain meat and let me know. i only skimmed and i have plague at the moment.

you have so much variety there....

i don't know what he's eating now, but you've got some awesome red meats in there that absolutely should be combined with bonier cuts.

this way you can serve him a little bit of this and a little bit of that.

for instance:

beef heart with kidney of some animal along with duck carcass 

tripe with pork brains (don't be afraid. so nutritious).....and rabbit. 

the combos are endless.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

That's what I like too Re, that there's so many possibilities. I think even the chubs that are mixes look pretty good if you throw in whole pieces. 

Right now he's getting NW Naturals in Bison:

Bison, Bison Heart, Bison Liver, Bison Kidney, Ground Bone, Carrots, Broccoli, Romaine Lettuce, Watermelon, Ground Flaxseed, Salmon Oil, Apple Cider Vinegar, Blueberry, Cranberry, Inulin, Dried Kelp, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Chloride, Ginger, Parsley, Garlic, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Mixed Tocopherols (as preservative), Vitamin D Supplement.

CA/PH 1.35/1 36%DMB

80% Meat; 18.15% Fruits/Vegetables; 1.85% Supplements

Crude Protein (12% min) Crude Fat (10% min) Crude Fiber (2.0% Max) Moisture (72% max)

Calorie Content: 40kcal per oz


And the NW Naturals comes in either: Chicken, Chicken/Salmon, Beef, Bison, Lamb, Turkey.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

right now, what you're feeding has soy in it which can contribute to itching.....

what you're looking at has better ingredients and no inulin which i believe is a form of sugar.

i think variety is the spice of life and i think your ingredient lists are better utilised...i'm not against some veggies and fruits, having fed it myself......and 7% is not terrible....although i would not feed it every day.

i think you've found something. i hope it's as quality as it looks.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

where is the soy??


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I like it, wish I could figure out where they deliver and average delivery price since I can't find anything in bulk out here (accept my overpriced butcher)


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

meggels said:


> where are you in CT again? I think you told me before.
> 
> I'm in Torrington.


i live near new haven


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> where is the soy??


Mixed Tocopherols (as preservative)-- generally when you see lecithin or mixed tocopherols, the source is soy.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

oh fabulous lol.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Well, now I am sad.

I was mixed up and that list doesn't deliver near me, closest is about two hours away. 

There's another that delivers only half hour away but their list isn't as impressive.


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

What is soy in? Tripe? or something else?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Malika04 said:


> What is soy in? Tripe? or something else?


soy is in everything in this country. very hard to get away from it.

it's in the veggie feed for commercial chickens.....cows munch on it..

in this country, the soy used is a cheaper quality, grows fast and now most of it is modified.

it's almost impossible to get away from it.

and it seems to be in everything. we have a heck of a time finding our supplements and food for the dogs that does not contain soy and is still affordable.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> Well, now I am sad.
> 
> I was mixed up and that list doesn't deliver near me, closest is about two hours away.
> 
> There's another that delivers only half hour away but their list isn't as impressive.


can you put up the other list?


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm in MA and quite a few people from my co-op have ordered from them and had great things to say  I'm ordering some odds and ends from them next month

You could also try Pawfectly Raw and New England Raw Feeders. Depending on where your located and where their drop off points are, they might work for you


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Chicken Products  Package Qty Price Manufacturer
Chicken Backs (USDA) 40 lbs $20 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Backs (USDA) 5 lb pack $5 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Necks (USDA) 40 lbs $27 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Necks (USDA) 5 lb pack $5 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Hearts (USDA) 40 lbs $55 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Hearts (USDA) 10 lbs $15 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Livers (USDA) 5 lbs $6.50 Mountaire Farms
Chicken Feet (USDA) 11 lbs $20 Purdue
Chicken Feet (USDA) (Case) 22 lbs $38 Purdue
Coarse Ground Chicken (bone-in) - Lean, dark meat	5 lbs $6.25 Mountaire Farms
Coarse Ground Chicken/Liver/Heart (bone in)-	5 lbs $6.50 Mountaire Farms 

Turkey Products 
Turkey Necks (USDA) 30 lbs $36.00 
Turkey Wings (USDA) 30 lbs $35.00 
Turkey Tails (USDA) 30 lbs $30 
Turkey Hearts (USDA) 20 lbs $18 

Duck Products 
Duck Necks (USDA) 5 lbs $6.50 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Necks (USDA) 30 lbs $28 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Frames (USDA) 5 lbs $6.50 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Frames (USDA) 30 lbs $28 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Feet (USDA) 10 lbs $13.50 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Feet (USDA) 30 lbs $35 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Hearts (USDA) 5 lbs $6.50 Maple Leaf or Culver
Duck Hearts (USDA) 30 lbs $30 Maple Leaf or Culver

Beef Products 
Coarse Ground Beef 5 lbs / 2 lbs $6.25 / $3 NY Area Farmers
Coarse Ground Beef/Tripe (85/15) 5 lbs / 2 lbs $6.25 / $3 NY Area Farmers
Coarse Ground Beef/Tripe/Liver/Kidney (70/15/15))5 lbs / 2 lbs $6.25 / $3 NY Area Farmers
Course Ground Green Tripe 5 lbs / 2 lbs $6.25 / $3 NY/MA Area Farmers
Chunk Beef 5 lbs $6.25 NY Area Farmers
Chunk Beef Liver 5 lbs $6.25 NY Area Farmers
Chunk Beef Heart 5 lbs $6.25 NY Area Farmers
Chunked Whole Tripe 5 lb bag $6.25 NY/MA Area Farmers
Whole Tripe	Per lb by weight $1.25 NY/MA Area Farmers
Whole Beef Heart (USDA) 60 lbs $65 USDA
Whole Beef Kidney (USDA) 30 lbs $26 USDA
Beef Kidney (USDA) 5 lbs $6 USDA

Huge Meaty Knuckle Bones by weight $1.50/lb NY Area Farmers
Huge Meaty Neck Bones by weight $1.50/lb NY Area Farmers
Whole Trachea by weight $1.50/lb NY Area Farmers
Ground Trachea 2 lbs $4.50 NY Area Farmers
Ox Tails by weight $2/lb NY Area Farmers
Marrow Bones 10 lb bag $13.00 NY Area Farmers

All Natural Rabbit Products 
(NOT Commercially Raised) 

Prey Model Rabbit	TBA 
Skinned & Gutted w/organs	TBA 
Ground w/Organs	TBA

Beef/Chicken Ground Combo Logs 
50% Beef/45% Whole Chicken (w/bone)/3% Organ Meats/2% Saltwater Fish 2 lbs $4 
Beef/Chicken (w/bone) (50/50) 2 lbs $4 

Beef/Duck Ground Combo Logs 
50% Beef/45% Duck (w/bone)/3% Organ Meats/2% Saltwater Fish 2 lbs $4 
50% Beef/ 50% Duck (w/bone) 2 lbs $4 

FISH 
Ground Salmon (Certified by AB/Apprvd Organic by IOFGA & BioSuisse) 2 lbs $4 The Organic Salmon Co
obtained after filet removed


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

twotonelover said:


> I'm in MA and quite a few people from my co-op have ordered from them and had great things to say  I'm ordering some odds and ends from them next month
> 
> You could also try Pawfectly Raw and New England Raw Feeders. Depending on where your located and where their drop off points are, they might work for you




Thanks! I am gonna send them an email, Hartford should be do-able at about 45-60 minutes away. Just need to find out their drop off schedule since I work 7 days a week.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Just got this list from the New England raw feeders yahoo group:


Chicken Leg Quarters .70 lb 
Chicken Thighs $1.15 lb
Turkey Necks .85 lb 
Turkey Wings $1.25 lb 
Turkey Gizzard $1.39 lb
Cornish Game Hen $1.55 lb
Frozen Ground Turkey 10 Lb Tubes $1.15 Lb 2 per Case Total 20 Lbs
Turkey Drumsticks $1.20 lb
Turkey breast $2.00 lb
Whole Fryers $1.15 lb
Chicken Glizzards $1.15
Chicken Hearts $1.15
Chicken Livers .95 lb
Pork neck bones $1.29 lb
Pork Feet .97 lb
Pig Tails $1.29 lb
bone in pork shoulder $1.27 lb
Beef Ribs $1.65 lb About 40 pound box.
Oxtails $2.99 lb

Ground Beef 5 lb tubes $1.00 lb comes in 25 lb cases only
Ground Beef,liver,heart,tripe Mixture $1.00 Lb NEW ITEM
Ground Heart 5 lb tubes $1.00 lb
Ground green tripe 5 lb tubes $1.00 lb 25 lb cases only
Chunk Liver 5 lb tubes $1.00 lb
Marrow and Knuckle bones Mixed 10 lb cases $1.00 Lb
Whole Beef Kidney Comes in 30 Pound Case $1.00

Lamb Necks $1.75 Lb 60 Lb Cases
Lamb Organs $3.75 Lb 10 Lb Cases
Lamb Bones $1.20 Lb 50 Lb Cases 
Lamb Flanks $1.75 Lb 60 Lb cases

Veal Kidneys $1.50 Lb
Veal Hearts $1.75 Lb
Veal Bones Mixed $1.20 Lb 40 Pound Case
Veal Bones Round $1.95 Lb
Veal Trimmings $1.75 Lb 60 Pound Case


All chicken products come in 40 lb cases and all Turkey and Pork come in 30 lb cases. If there are any products that you are looking for that are not listed please email, and I will do my best to get them. 

Prices may fluctuate and if you include your phone number with your order I will call you if there is a change. 



Chicken Necks .65 lb
Chicken Backs .60 lb
Pork Hocks $1.35 lb 30 Pounds Case
Chitterlings .95 lb 60 Pounds Case
Turkey Hearts .85 lb
Rabbit Organic $ 5.65 lb 30Lb Case or Chinese Rabbit $3.00 Lb 44 Pound Case
Pork Hearts $1.40 lb
Chicken Feet $1.60 lb
Duck Necks $1.10 lb 30 Pounds Case
Duck Wings $1.30 Lb 30 Pounds Case


----------

